# My Happy Face



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

Just me enjoying my very first Padron 3000 Maddie, after 30 years of denial. _I'm sold, this could become my very favorite stick and beat out my beloved Oliva 'G' Maddie, as my go to smoke. _So glad I came out from under my rock.


----------



## Phil from Chicago (May 6, 2012)

both are my favs


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

Uhhh, ehem, cough , cough Padron 1926 , cough...

If you like the Maddie 3000
Try the 1926 . I is a game changer :lol:


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

Fun picture! Go Indians!


----------



## chris1360 (Mar 15, 2012)

BDog said:


> Uhhh, ehem, cough , cough Padron 1926 , cough...
> 
> If you like the Maddie 3000
> Try the 1926 . I is a game changer :lol:


DONT DO IT BONES!!!!! The 26 is just a teaser for all the money you will want to drop on the 40, the 44, the 45, the 46, and the 80! LOL


----------

